# SUPER bowl is coming



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Love to do hot wings for the big game kinda board with my old hot sauce. I love a hot sauce that has real flavor! Any yall got a good one?


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Dang I say the wrong thing and get grounded


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Make your own.*

I always make my own. Pretty simple. And you got time to play with it. I grow about 6 types of exotic hot peppers. Basiclly for wing sauce I use pepper sweetner I usualy use honey, some kind of good vinger onions garlic and what ever else you want. Sautee all and puree all. Finish with a little fat like butter or olive oil. Ta da. I never use recipies just start throwing stuff in tell it tastes good.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Well now that will work! I am going to try my hand at growing some ghost peppers this year along with a few others I like.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

chefpomp any paticular type of vinegar or just plain vinegar? Thanks.


----------

